# Hashimotos, Hyper Hypo swings, period changes, HELP:(



## Sazco (Jan 7, 2013)

I was diagnosed a few months ago with Hypothyroidism and Hashimotos. 
My labs were:
TSH-6.540 range 0.270 - 4.200
T4 Free-.8 range 0.90 - 1.70
Thyroid Peroxidase Ab-752.2 range <9.0

I started meds and started having hyper symptoms. The Dr took me off of all medications and I continue to have hyper symptoms. I am almost 6 weeks off of my meds and my hyper symptoms are almost gone and manageable.

(SHAKY hands, diarreah up to 20 times per day, severe anxiety attacks, etc)

When I first went in my periods were very very heavy. Now my period started last week and I have just been lightly spotting...like once per day when I pee I will see some spotting.

I am soooo frustrated. I have the worst headaches, I am exhausted! What is going on with me? They did an ultrasound, ran a bunch of labs, and everything else was normal. I feel like I go from a tranquilizer and then to speed.

I just moved and I am now waiting until June to see the new endo since they had a 2 month waiting list. My TSH levels are now normal at 2.3 so why do I feel this way? I feel like giving up...like I will never feel mentally or physically normal again. Sorry for the rant!


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

Welcome to the wonderful world of hashi's. When I was first diagnosed I was extremely hyper. It is very common to have hyper symtoms in the beginning as your antibodies are raging war on your thyroid. As the antibodies attack, your thyroid tries to fight back and throws out additional hormone into your system causing the hyper feeling. It's very hard to get your medication dose right during these swings. Your thyroid will eventually die from the attacks, but it could take years.
The best thing to do is everything you can to calm the autoimmune response. Diet is very important with hashi's. Gluten is a trigger for alot of us hashi people, so I would suggest you have a food sensitivity test to see if you are gluten intolerant. I was and cut it out of my diet and it helped. I also take Selenium which helps as well. You can have completely normal TSH, FT3 & FT3 results, but with that TPO so high, it will make you feel like total crap. Going to an endo is great, but they will more than likely just treat your thyroid and that's only part of the battle. Hashimoto's is an autoimmune disease, not a thyroid disease. Yes it usually destroys your thyroid and makes you hypo, but that is the by-product of what is really is. 
Most of us feel better when our TSH is around 1 and our Free's are 75% of range. 
What really sucks about this is the fact there is no magic pill or cure and it takes MONTHS to get a grip on it. Then you will have a string of days or months that you feel fine and then BAM. Back to crap again. I am two years into this now and still don't have it straight. I have had to change medication, doses, had to stop for a month because I went hyper, it just goes on and on. It does get better though, its' just not an easy fix.


----------



## Sazco (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks for the info! I do take Selenium and I try and eat healthy. I did go gluten free for a short period of time but then I got walking pneumonia and the antibiotics tore my tummy up so I HAD to have "comfort food". Maybe I should attempt it when my stomach is back to normal again. I really appreciate your response and it is good to know that I am not "crazy" and others going through these swings too. I was ok for my first few weeks on the meds but I have been off now for 6 weeks. I still feel a little hyper in the morning but then feel hypo as the day goes on. It is odd! Thanks again


----------

